# catfishing rigs?



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

what kinds of rigs do y'all veterans use on the rivers around here for flatheads? mostly a bass fisherman and wanting to try something new, just need some advice, thanks


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

just an ol slip lead swivel to hook pretty simple


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is what mine looks like. The leader could be a little shorter. 8/0 Circle hook and 3 oz no roll sinker. I usually use a much bigger sinker. 6 or 8 oz.


----------

